# Anyone interested in an M3/4, look here



## Guest (May 5, 2003)

They've got 3 5-spds and 2 automatics including an estoril 5-spd. :drive:

http://www.autoadvantage.net/M&8series.htm


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TD said:


> *They've got 3 5-spds and 2 automatics including an estoril 5-spd. :drive:
> 
> http://www.autoadvantage.net/M&8series.htm *


I ran across these last night. The next time they get one in Techno Violet, I may have a problem.  I don't know why I look, and I know that an E36 M3/4 won't satisfy me. Still fun though.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Wow, they've really stocked up on E36 M3s again. Auto Advantage's M3 inventory was low for a while.

I find that 2000 M5 pretty interesting. 45000 miles for just under $53k.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Anyone interested in an M3/4, look here*



[email protected] said:


> *I ran across these last night. The next time they get one in Techno Violet, I may have a problem.  I don't know why I look, and I know that an E36 M3/4 won't satisfy me. Still fun though. *


LOL

Just do it Clyde  I am surprised though that you are a TV fan  :bigpimp:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Anyone interested in an M3/4, look here*



Dr. Phil said:


> *LOL
> 
> Just do it Clyde  I am surprised though that you are a TV fan  :bigpimp: *


If I had been moreon the ball about what is possible with paint (and been willing to wait a little longer) I would probably have a purple wagon. :bling: :yikes:


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Anyone interested in an M3/4, look here*



[email protected] said:


> *If I had been moreon the ball about what is possible with paint (and been willing to wait a little longer) I would probably have a purple wagon. :bling: :yikes: *


Woah! Going Individual on a 325xiT. That would have been really cool, if not somewhat difficult to justify. I'm one to talk, though, when it comes to hard-to-justify car purchases.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Anyone interested in an M3/4, look here*



[email protected] said:


> *I ran across these last night. The next time they get one in Techno Violet, I may have a problem.  I don't know why I look, and I know that an E36 M3/4 won't satisfy me. Still fun though. *


Here's a nice Techno Violet M3/4 5-spd for sale for you- http://www.graphics2.net/m3.htm

And another- http://www.carsearch.com/740943.htm


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Anyone interested in an M3/4, look here*



TD said:


> *Here's a nice Techno Violet M3/4 5-spd for sale for you- http://www.graphics2.net/m3.htm
> 
> And another- http://www.carsearch.com/740943.htm *


You are evil :fingers:


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Anyone interested in an M3/4, look here*



[email protected] said:


> *You are evil :fingers: *


Damn TD. Where do you find these things? You already have one, remember?


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Anyone interested in an M3/4, look here*



Jetfire said:


> *Damn TD. Where do you find these things? You already have one, remember?  *


IIRC, he really wanted a TV specimen


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Anyone interested in an M3/4, look here*



[email protected] said:


> *IIRC, he really wanted a TV specimen *


If my car was still bone stock, I'd seriously consider swapping for estoril or techno. But it's not and I would not welcome the expense of going through all of my upgrades all over again. So I'm stuck with black.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Anyone interested in an M3/4, look here*



TD said:


> *If my car was still bone stock, I'd seriously consider swapping for estoril or techno. But it's not and I would not welcome the expense of going through all of my upgrades all over again. So I'm stuck with black. *


Hey, there's nothing wrong with black.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Anyone know if this dealership is any good?
All those M3/4s are $26k - I guess that's typical dealer price, but it seems high to me.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Dawg90 said:


> *Anyone know if this dealership is any good?
> All those M3/4s are $26k - I guess that's typical dealer price, but it seems high to me. *


I bought my '99 M3 from Auto Advantage last July. I posted my experience somewhere else on this forum but I can't find the thread(s) at the moment.

Bottom line: They're excellent. They do cost more than most non-BMW dealers, and keep in mind that the cars do NOT have the BMW CPO warranty. However, I was told about EVERY part of the car that was repainted or otherwise repaired. They do not accept any vehicles with replaced body panels, and they use a laser paint gauge to determine if any panels have been retouched. My car was delivered to me in near perfect condition. Among the things addressed were multiple refinished or even replaced wheels, FIVE brand new Michelin Pilot Sports (includes spare), multiple small trim replacements, etc. I could not recommend them higher. You might think that the cars cost more than absolutely necessary, and you would be right. But you get so much for the extra bucks, it's amazing.

If I am ever in the market for a late model BMW in the future (and I'm sure I will be eventually), I will examine their inventory first. I always recommend them when I get the chance. If you do decide to check them out, one of their salesmen is named Troy Caswell and he treated me very well last July.


----------



## JLee (Jul 19, 2002)

whew...when i first saw this thead i thought TD was selling his car ... scared me for a sec..:yikes: 

anyway, i also bought my prior M3 from auto advantage and i do think they sell excellent cars, but they are overpriced. while my car buying experience was good i think if you can find better deals elsewhere and just pay a really competent mechanic a couple hundred to go over the car.

if i could have sold my M3/4 for $24K i would have been all over it and bought a 540i or even m5 if i found one cheap enough

but instead i just supercharged my little sedan, so i'm wedded to the car for life now...:rofl: 

but oh was it sooooooooooooooo worth it.  


jeff


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

JLee said:


> *whew...when i first saw this thead i thought TD was selling his car ... scared me for a sec..:yikes:
> 
> anyway, i also bought my prior M3 from auto advantage and i do think they sell excellent cars, but they are overpriced. while my car buying experience was good i think if you can find better deals elsewhere and just pay a really competent mechanic a couple hundred to go over the car.
> 
> ...


I'm sure that puts the accelleration bump I'm feeling from my new lightweight flywheel to shame.

What's up with your car that you can't get $24K for it?


----------



## JLee (Jul 19, 2002)

i guess nothing, but i looked around and browed the washington post and various online car websites and it looked like dealers were getting between $20K and $23K for our cars w/CPO...especially if auto advantage has the car for $23K and change 

i would think a private sale would have fetched $21K to $22K...

on the low end i've seen some go for as low as $19-$20K...

i never actually tried though, i just figured it wasn't worth the hassle...i wanted to capitalize on this market because used 540i's were going for upper twenties, low thirties and buy an E30 M3 for the track but then this s/c came around and i figured this would satisfy me for a little while...and minimize my monthly payments


jeff


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Anyone interested in an M3/4, look here*



TD said:


> *If my car was still bone stock, I'd seriously consider swapping for estoril or techno. But it's not and I would not welcome the expense of going through all of my upgrades all over again. So I'm stuck with black. *


Spray cans? :bigpimp:


----------

